# Carraluma sp



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it might be C. diffusa. an unusual succulent that blooms frequently after rains. Bears bunches of dark maroon flowers, has a stink reminiscent of ammonia/bleach.. Sort of makes your eyes water if you sniff it up close. Flowers have velvety texture. Easy to grow but don't keep too wet. 
A bunch:





Whole plant:


----------



## nikv (Oct 5, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2009)

very impressive color for these blooms!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting, thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2009)

Great colour and nice texture!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 6, 2009)

This one is so neat. makes me want to get something similar


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that is really cool...related to stapelia?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks.  Tom, I think it is related to Staps..


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool!
...you people will fill my house with plants quickly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a rat-tail cactus. I've never seen them bloom!


----------

